# 'The Trench' - Orchestral Action Cue



## Tanuj Tiku (Sep 23, 2015)

Haven't shared anything here in a long time!

Very much enjoyed writing this little cue recently. 



Hope you will enjoy listening to it!


Tanuj.


----------



## Steve Martin (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Tanuj,

I really enjoyed listening to your music here. This is a great sounding track - great orchestral writing.

Thanks for sharing. I find your music inspirational. I'm also curious of the sample libraries you used - do you mind telling us?
Whatever they are, you've got a great sound out of them.

thanks and best,

Steve


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey Steve,


Thank you for listening! I am glad you enjoyed it. 

For this one there are many sample libraries that I used. 

Strings: Berlin Strings, EW Hollywood Strings, VSL, Albion 2 and 3. 

Woodwinds: VSL and some of Hollywood winds, mostly for FX.

Brass: VSL, EW Hollywood Brass and Samplemodeling. 

Percussion: Project Sam - True Strike 1, HZ Percussion - 01 


Tanuj.


----------



## TGV (Sep 24, 2015)

Nice one. I like the irregular rhythms, orchestration is what it should be, and the sound is great.


----------



## Steve Martin (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi Tanuj,

thanks so much for your answer here. I appreciate you taking the time to answer and share the information about the libraries you have used. 
Thanks again for sharing your music here for us.

best regards,

Steve


----------



## Assa (Sep 24, 2015)

Very nice composition and programming  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## woodsdenis (Sep 25, 2015)

very cool


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow, great track!

It's really tense and keeps you on your toes. I like the brass quite a lot.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks guys...glad you enjoyed it! I had a lot of fun writing this. There is more that I will probably share shortly.


----------



## Jetzer (Oct 17, 2015)

What a fun track! Great programming as well.


----------



## Farkle (Oct 17, 2015)

Really nice work, Tanuj! Very "silver age" Hollywood (Elfman, 90's Silvestri). I love how you get VSL to feel like it's in the scoring stage. Do you do a combination ER/Tail thing for putting VSL into a space?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks Michael!

Well to be honest in this track, there are a whole lot of other samples too. For example, I think I did not use any strings from VSL. Brass is a combination of VSL, EW Hollywood brass and Samplemodeling. 

Epic Horns - still work for me and the trombones! Trumpets less so. Specially for this kind of writing, EW is really nice. I also layer sample modeling where appropriate for additional texture or bite. 

All woodwinds except couple of effects (Cine Samples Hollywood winds) are from VSL. In fact, I don't have any other library for woodwinds. Perhaps, time to look into some new samples too!

I use VSL Convolution and Hybrid reverbs for creating the virtual stage for all VSL instruments. I have the FORTI pack too which is what I am exclusively using for the convolution (ER) part. Not using any ER from algo reverbs here.


----------



## dannymc (Oct 17, 2015)

this is great Tanuj, love the rhythm you got going. thanks for posting


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey Tanuj . To add to what everyone else has written , I especially enjoyed the arc or the piece . Great cue and lovely sound stage .


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank You!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 18, 2015)

Love the energy in the track! Well done.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 19, 2015)

A great composition and arrangement, Tanuj! I like it!
What I am missing are the lower frequencies in the mix. Why did you cut it?


----------



## NoamL (Oct 19, 2015)

Wow, this is really skillful.

What library is the trumpet at 1:04?? That's _real_. I think I heard that guy on _Spider-Man 2._


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks guys!

Gunther...the low end, well perhaps I will look into it again but since this is a very traditional orchestral cue I kept it less because when I listen to a lot of score recordings of such music, there isn't much low end beyond a certain point. Same with concert music...not much low end there. 

But you make a fair point, perhaps it could have a little more bottom end! I do not have a great monitoring environment at the moment as well. Perhaps, once the studio is ready, I can take another pass at this.

NoamL: 

That is the EW Hollywood Brass 3 Trumpets patch. May be the same guys who played on Spider-Man 2 were a part of the sampling session


----------



## dan1 (Oct 24, 2015)

what patch is the timpani roll at the beginning?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 24, 2015)

Hans Zimmer percussion...the Timpani is really good!


----------



## Bradley Swaff (Mar 22, 2016)

Tanuj Tiku said:


> Haven't shared anything here in a long time!
> 
> Very much enjoyed writing this little cue recently.
> 
> ...



Hi, 

I just started creating epic hybrid music. Ive been trying to find some one who will share one of their sessions with me, just for learning purposes, of course. I have Ableton, LOgic, and pro tools. If there's any way you can share this, I will treat it with the up most respect.


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 23, 2016)

Great music from the Tikusphere, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you guys!

Bradley, there won't be any point in me or anyone else sharing their session with you. Firstly, there is a technical reason, nothing will open as it should because everyone is using different software, plug ins and methods. Neither the MIDI data will make any sense because there are so many different decisions going on. 

I would probably watch a lot of tutorial videos and learn more about composing this sort of music and producing it. 

I find, there are many, many people who do it far better than me. 

Also, as you say you want to create epic hybrid music, this track is nothing like that of course. 

For those kind of tracks, again I would listen to your favourite tracks, try to decode them. Write more tracks like those, get to know your tools really well and experiment!

After you have put in sufficient amount of hours, I am sure it will start sounding great!


----------



## Bradley Swaff (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks!


Tanuj Tiku said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> Bradley, there won't be any point in me or anyone else sharing their session with you. Firstly, there is a technical reason, nothing will open as it should because everyone is using different software, plug ins and methods. Neither the MIDI data will make any sense because there are so many different decisions going on.
> 
> ...


----------



## novaburst (Mar 26, 2016)

Nicely done well balanced all round the staccato patterns are crazy good kept me locked in


----------



## ryanstrong (Mar 26, 2016)

Great track! Love the orchestration. Well done. Q: around :48 those fast strings, what articulations are you using to achieve that fast effect? Is that just spiccato?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks guys!

Ryan, those fast string lines are the violas spiccato patch from EW Hollywood strings. 

I find that they work really well on low to mid velocities for this kind of stuff. Very consistent in that range. 

I load up the close mic with the mid, ever so slightly raised over the mid position to give that presence and a little bit of EQ with a touch of reverb. 

Works great on its own pretty much.


----------



## ryanstrong (Mar 26, 2016)

Tanuj Tiku said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Ryan, those fast string lines are the violas spiccato patch from EW Hollywood strings.
> 
> ...


Right on!


----------

